# Texts saying "Nothing to display"



## swordshead (10 Dec 2007)

Over the last few months ive been getting numerous text messages saying "nothing to display". If i text the people back they say they havent sent one. Any idea where theyd be coming from?Im on the vodafone network!


----------



## Caveat (10 Dec 2007)

swordshead said:


> Over the last few months ive been getting numerous text messages saying "nothing to display". If i text the people back they say they havent sent one. Any idea where theyd be coming from?Im on the vodafone network!


 
Could it be smileys/emoticons not displaying properly? 

Although it doesn't explain why they are seemingly coming from people who claim they aren't sending them.  Maybe there is an attempt to receive the smiley as a separate attachment some time after the text part of the message was sent?


----------



## swordshead (10 Dec 2007)

Yeh could be! Its just i got a text a few minutes ago from someone i last got a text off over 2 weeks ago though and another a few weeks ago from another person who i havent texted in about 6 months or so!


----------



## Conshine (10 Dec 2007)

Does your real name (assuming its not swordshead) begin with the letter A? If so, you may be the first entry in peoples phonebooks.
On my phone, if I leave the keypad unlock off, pressing the menu button repeatedly would send a message to my friend AAA.
So if it was in my back pocket and unlocked, AAA would get blank messages.


----------



## swordshead (10 Dec 2007)

Yeh my name begins with A...sounds like a good explanation seeing as i always get calls at all hours with just background noise and nothing else! Cheers


----------



## Caveat (10 Dec 2007)

Conshine said:


> Does your real name (assuming its not swordshead) begin with the letter A? If so, you may be the first entry in peoples phonebooks.
> On my phone, if I leave the keypad unlock off, pressing the menu button repeatedly would send a message to my friend AAA.
> So if it was in my back pocket and unlocked, AAA would get blank messages.


 

Probably more likely in fairness than my convoluted proposition


----------



## noddy (10 Dec 2007)

Hi swordshed, i had the same problem as my name begins with a. I have told my friends to put a dummy name in, such as AAAA and it sorted the problem.


----------



## WhoAmI (10 Dec 2007)

I used to ring people by accident until I did like noddy suggests. I put in an entry for 'Aaa' and put my own number in as the number. Problem solved, until I managed to get a phone with auto keylock!


----------

